# CO2 used Database -needs your data



## Zeus. (1 Aug 2018)

Hi all.

Inspired by CO2 being used in thread, thought a database of our use and equipment would be a handy reference tool for us all using CO2 or about to use it 

So need your data I will do the rest and keep the first post update with a spreadsheet/table.

Ian measures his CO2 used in a great way that would give us the best results OFC. But the Size in Kg of the CO2 cylinder used and how long it lasts isn't as accurate but I think it will still yield some valuable data.
Your pH drop useful too. To standadises the pH drop take a clean glass fill eith tank water day after WC Pre CO2 time and place to on side, next day once your pH drop is maxed in tank the difference between the waters pH in tank and glass is the pH drop I'm after. (pH drop optional OFC but will be helpful) pH pen/meter used please- if it's a cheapo one just put cheapo.
DC colour change, very useful to compare the relative [CO2] and CO2 used. Pic of DC final colour useful too.

*1. CO2 cylinder size Kg
2.How long does you CO2 last? *Days
*3.How long is your CO2 period?* Hrs mins
*4.Size of tank? *HxWxD capacity litres
*5. CO2 regulator *Make-model would be ideal, but single or duel stage better than nothing.
*6. Injection method- *make and model eg intank/inline supper Wiz bang 
How many?
*7.Reactors used- *none or make or DIY APS EF2 etc
*8. Done a pH profile? *Yes/no
*9.CO2 pre lights on time.
10.Filter/power heads output- *make and model useful too.
*11.Output- *lilypipes, spraybar etc make model or custom DIY.
*12.Lights- *make and model, T5 wattage intensity.
*13.Photoperiod ?
14. Please link your Journel* if you have one 
*15. Drop Checker colour? *Pic if possible with white background.
*16. Open top tank or glass covers ?*

To help make the data collection easy please just post your data in this thread we can always debate any findings/data in another thread. Unless I've missed a data collection parameter OFC
Will tidy this first post up when back at my PC.

Thanks for your data in advance 

Database to follow soon on holiday ATM so bit of a pain to do spreadsheet on mobile.

If nothing else it will just give a database of CO2 pre on times duration, pH  drops and photoperiods for various tank sizes and users alongside an approximate CO2 used per litre per hour. Which may be useful as a guideline !

Zeus
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Updated 25/10/2020


----------



## ian_m (1 Aug 2018)

I don't think you will get many replies as everybody's CO2 injection method, rate, tank size, filters, power heads is all different so you cannot compare one persons CO2 method with another's.

Take your monsterous PLC controlled CO2 injectors on a 500litre tank compared to my sedate "green drop check after 2 hours" affair. Both use CO2 and that is about it, can't easily compare anything else.


----------



## Zeus. (2 Aug 2018)

Hopefully I will get a few, as to compare the results yes it will be hard and I like yourself think not much may be insightful from the data except upper and lower limits of CO2 used per litre per user. Plus subject to user errors also. But we should let the data speek for itself without our preconceived conclusions as that is bad science. Getting the data will take some time OFC. All it may yield is a reference to users CO2 used and what equipment they used and maybe a journal link, which in itself may be helpful.


----------



## ian_m (2 Aug 2018)

I think the best you could aim for is grammes of CO2 per litre per hour.

My last FE, I changed yesterday was 16gr per day, so 180litre tank and 7 hours CO2 on time 16/180/7 is 0.013 grammes CO2 per litre per hour. Beat that !!!


----------



## Zeus. (2 Aug 2018)

Just to help get some momentum/interest

Did the rough maths for mine
6.5Kg , 30day, 6hrs, 500litres
So 0.072g/l/HR



Franks said:


> I use 2.5 Kg on my 155ltr 2 ft deep tank using inline diffuser and that lasts around 2.5 months. Bubble rate is uncountable on the JBL inbuilt counter and the counter supplied with my co2art dual stage reg. It was also uncountable on the single stage inbuilt reg. ~8 or 9 bps! Lime green DC and a pH drop of 1. 7 hour light period with gas on 8 hours per day


So

2.5Kg/75days/8hrs/155litres = 0.027g/l/hr approx



ceg4048 said:


> I recall when I was living in Berkshire and I had my tank in the conservatory I was consuming a 22Kg cylinder every 5-6 weeks in my 700L tank.



Details from below

22Kg/45ays/6hr/700litres = 0.116g/l/hr


----------



## ian_m (2 Aug 2018)

ian_m said:


> 0.013 grammes CO2 per litre per hour


Winner....so far....


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Aug 2018)

Hi Karl,
            Yeah, it's like Ian mentions. It's not really practical to extrapolate data from one tank to another as there are so many different variables and also there are a lot of different objectives that each hobbyist will have. In any case, here are some typical data from the last tank:

*1. CO2 cylinder size 22 Kg
2.How long does you CO2 last? *45 Days
*3.How long is your CO2 period?* 6 Hrs 
*4.Size of tank? *capacity 700 litres
*5. CO2 regulator - *various  Brand X, Y and Z - all single stage.
*6. Injection method- *Various, Cal-Aqua inline diffusers, sometimes AM1000
*7.Reactors used- *modified AM1000 by removing balls.
*8. Done a pH profile? *Yes, typically a 1.2 unit drop.
*9.CO2 pre lights on time. *2 hours*
10.Filter/power heads output- *2 Eheim Pro 3s 2180 theremofilter version*.*
*11.Output- *Eheim spraybars, then switched to Fluval.
*12.Lights- *DIY T5 PC 200 watts total.
*13.Photoperiod ? *8 hrs 

Lots of weird experiments and so forth with this tank, so probably is not a good baseline for which to compare...

Cheers,


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Aug 2018)

*1. CO2 cylinder size 2 Kg Fire Extinguisher *
*2.How long does you CO2 last? 180 *Days
*3.How long is your CO2 period?* 7 Hrs 
*4.Size of tank? 25*x60x40 capacity litres 60
*5. CO2 regulator CO2 Art* Pro duel stage
*6. Injection method- 1 x Original Up inline atomiser* 
*7.Reactors used- *none 
*8. Done a pH profile? *no
*9.CO2 pre lights on time 3hrs
10.Filter/power heads output- Eheim Ecco Pro 300 - 750 l/hr*
*11.Output- *lilypipes Cal Aqua nano
*12.Lights- Radion XR15 FW*
*13.Photoperiod 6hrs
14. Please link your Journel* https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/return-of-the-shallow.50172/


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (4 Aug 2018)

I run my co2 24/7, will add one of my tanks below.

*1. CO2 cylinder size: *2.6kg
*2.How long does you CO2 last? *(set up on 9th Dec 2017, still going) 238 days and counting
*3.How long is your CO2 period?* 24/7 
*4.Size of tank? *12g
*5. CO2 regulator CO2 Art* Tunze 7077/3
*6. Injection method -  *Qanvee inline atomizer
*7.Reactors used- *none 
*8. Done a pH profile? *0.8 drop
*9.CO2 pre lights on time *always on
*10.Filter/power heads output- *800lph canister filter
*11.Output- *lilypipes Cal Aqua nano
*12.Lights- *Up aqua pro Z
*13.Photoperiod* 5hrs
*14. Please link your Journel* https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/bookshelf-blackwater-12g-long.51542/


----------



## Cor (4 Aug 2018)

*1. CO2 cylinder size* 500 gr
*2.How long does you CO2 last*? 125 Days
*3.How long is your CO2 period?* 8 Hrs
*4.Size of tank?* 24 litres
*5. CO2 regulator* - Dennerle Primus
*6. Injection method* - Aqua Neo mini  acrylic diffuser
*7.Reactors used*- nope
*8. Done a pH profile?* Yes 0.9 drop.
*9.CO2 pre lights on tim*e. 2 hours
*10.Filter/power heads output*- Dennerle Scapers Flow
*11.Output*- integrated lily on filter
*12.Lights-* Chihiros RGB-30
*13.Photoperiod* - 8 hrs
*14. Please link your Journel   https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-pics-always-in-development.39865/#post-508091*


----------



## Zeus. (12 Aug 2018)

preliminary table/results in first post  Will do a more comprehensive table OFC

Keep the data coming


----------



## Zeus. (7 Sep 2019)

Could do with a some more input/data Folk


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Sep 2019)

*1. CO2 cylinder size *2 Kg Fire Extinguisher
*2.How long does you CO2 last? *60 Days
*3.How long is your CO2 period?* 8 Hrs
*4.Size of tank? *60x12x14 capacity litres 60
*5. CO2 regulator *Up single stage
*6. Injection method- *1 x Original Up inline atomiser
*7.Reactors used- *none
*8. Done a pH profile? *no
*9.CO2 pre lights on time *3hrs
*10.Filter/power heads output- *Eheim Ecco Pro 300 - 750 l/hr
*11.Output- *lily pipes
*12.Lights- *TwinStar S Series
*13.Photoperiod *8hrs
*14.light Intensity *100%
*15. Please link your Journal* https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/naturescape-fst.52807/


----------



## Filip Krupa (7 Sep 2019)

*1. CO2 cylinder size: *6.3kg
*2.How long does you CO2 last? *14 days
*3.How long is your CO2 period?* 6 hrs
*4.Size of tank? *75cm x 170cm x 170cm (2,000L + 150L sump)
*5. CO2 regulator: *co2 supermarket dual stage
*6. Injection method-* 80mm bazooka inside reactor
*7.Reactors used- *custom made 600mm tall acrylic
*8. Done a pH profile? *no
*9.CO2 pre lights on time: *3 hrs
*10.Filter/power heads output- *6,500Lph Jecod AC return pump for the reactor, 3 x double 6w cheapo chinese powerheads
*11.Output- *150cm diy spraybar
*12.Lights- *DIY array of 9 x 50W LED floodlights
*13.Photoperiod *6hrs
*14. Please link your Journel* https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/2-000l-high-tech-beast.53176/
*15. Drop Checker colour?


 
16. Open top tank or glass covers? *Open top


----------



## Zeus. (7 Sep 2019)

Updated table  keep them coming Guys


----------



## Kalum (16 Dec 2019)

*1. CO2 cylinder size *2 Kg Fire Extinguisher
*2. How long does you CO2 last? *93 Days
*3. How long is your CO2 period?* 8.5 Hrs
*4. Size of tank? *140L (75P)
*5. CO2 regulator? *Co2art pro se
*6. Injection method- *co2art inline
*7. Reactors used- *none
*8. Done a pH profile? Yes
9. CO2 pre lights on time *3hrs
*10. Filter/power heads output- *eheim 350t and eheim skim
*11. Output - *lily pipe
*12. Lights - *Chihiros Vivid
*13. Photoperiod - *7.5hrs @ 65%
*14. Please link your journal - https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-island-ada-75p.58560/
15. Drop checker colour - *slight lime green at lights on
*16. Open top or covered - *open top


----------



## Wookii (17 Dec 2019)

Interesting thread. It's quite surprising to see the large variation in usage. Even if you exclude the highest and lowest outliers, there is still a 6 fold difference in usage. I guess it just goes to show how much tank requirements can vary depending on set up.


----------



## Zeus. (17 Dec 2019)

Updated table  keep them coming Guys


----------



## Basviola (17 Dec 2019)

I will post my data when all is tuned in.

Anyway, there would be a correlation between the length of of tubing from the regulator to the exit point for the gas... with the time on  before lights.

Mabe also with the time off.

I know this from a diskussion with co2 art, because I need to feed to aquariums and they told me if I wont gas to be injected at the same time in each tank, tubing should be the same lenght.

Well I am a co2 noob, but it might be of interest?


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jan 2020)

Here's another one for you Karl. Same tank same equipment so pretty much directly comparable, but I reduced the light intensity. Unsurprisingly the cylinder lasted a while longer.
*
1. CO2 cylinder size *2 Kg Fire Extinguisher
*2.How long does you CO2 last? *90 Days
*3.How long is your CO2 period?* 8 Hrs
*4.Size of tank? *60x12x14 capacity litres 60
*5. CO2 regulator *Up single stage
*6. Injection method- *1 x Original Up inline atomiser
*7.Reactors used- *none
*8. Done a pH profile? *no
*9.CO2 pre lights on time *3hrs
*10.Filter/power heads output- *Eheim Ecco Pro 300 - 750 l/hr
*11.Output- *lily pipes
*12.Lights- *TwinStar S Series
*13.Photoperiod *8hrs
*14.light Intensity 80*%
*15. Please link your Journal* https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/naturescape-fst.52807/


----------



## Craig Matthews (9 Jun 2020)

I see alot of people's tanks here with a pre light co2 period of 3hrs, co2 period and photoeriod of 8 hrs so are your tanks doing the last 3 hour stretch of photoeriod without co2 injected and just using up what's left in the water column? I know plants need co2 most at lights on and it tapers but 3 hours seems alot at full light intensity? I have to have mine on 3 hrs pre lights but I have a longer co2 period than photoeriod maybe I'm doing this wrong and wasting co2?


----------



## X3NiTH (9 Jun 2020)

The idea behind the early evening gas siesta is that by this time plants have uptaken what they need. I coincide turning of my gas with the start of a 1.5hr dimming to zero cycle of the lights, there’s usually still plenty of co2 in the water by lights off.


----------



## Sammy Islam (9 Jun 2020)

Craig Matthews said:


> I see alot of people's tanks here with a pre light co2 period of 3hrs, co2 period and photoeriod of 8 hrs so are your tanks doing the last 3 hour stretch of photoeriod without co2 injected and just using up what's left in the water column? I know plants need co2 most at lights on and it tapers but 3 hours seems alot at full light intensity? I have to have mine on 3 hrs pre lights but I have a longer co2 period than photoeriod maybe I'm doing this wrong and wasting co2?



I would assume most would have their co2 come on 2-3 hours before lights on and 1 hour before lights off with a 7-8hour photoperiod, so co2 is on for about 10hours a day.


----------



## Nick72 (9 Jun 2020)

1. CO2 cylinder size Kg.  3 litre (3Kg).
2.How long does you CO2 last? 60 Days
3.How long is your CO2 period? 10Hrs 0mins
4.Size of tank? 450Hx450Wx900L capacity 182 litres
5. CO2 regulator Make-model would be ideal, but single or duel stage better than nothing. CO2 Art Pro Elite dual stage.
6. Injection method- make and model eg intank/inline supper Wiz bang  CO2 Art inline.
How many? 1
7.Reactors used- none or make or DIY APS EF2 etc.  No.
8. Done a pH profile? Yes
9.CO2 pre lights on time.  7.8 drops to 6.5.
10.Filter/power heads output- make and model useful too.  Fluval 407 canister 
11.Output- lilypipes, spraybar etc make model or custom DIY. Fluval spray bar.
12.Lights- make and model, T5 wattage intensity.  Fluval Plant 3.0 
13.Photoperiod ? 6hrs + 1hr ramp either side.
14. Please link your Journel if you have one https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/2nd-shot-at-50g-planted.60849/

15. Drop Checker colour? Pic if possible with white background.  No use of drop checker, but it would be yellow with a strong hint of Green.
16. Open top tank or glass covers ? Rimless open


----------



## Craig Matthews (9 Jun 2020)

X3NiTH said:


> The idea behind the early evening gas siesta is that by this time plants have uptaken what they need. I coincide turning of my gas with the start of a 1.5hr dimming to zero cycle of the lights, there’s usually still plenty of co2 in the water by lights off.





Sammy Islam said:


> I would assume most would have their co2 come on 2-3 hours before lights on and 1 hour before lights off with a 7-8hour photoperiod, so co2 is on for about 10hours a day.


That's what I'm currently doing having the lights dim the last 1.5 hrs of photo period I just had an initial thought that it goes against keep the co2 stable The whole photoeriod not just the start.


----------



## hypnogogia (9 Jun 2020)

1. CO2 cylinder size: 2Kg
2.How long does you CO2 last? 180
3.How long is your CO2 period? 8 hrs
4.Size of tank? HxWxD capacity 240 Ltd
5. CO2 regulator Make-model would be ideal, but single or duel stage better than nothing. JBL Dual stage
6. Injection method- make and model eg intank/inline supper Wiz bang  CO2 Art inline diffuser x1
How many?
7.Reactors used- none
8. Done a pH profile? No
9.CO2 pre lights on time. 2 hts
10.Filter/power heads output- make and model useful too. Oase biomaster 1250 ltr/hr filter, 2 flow pumps: 900 & 1000 Ltd/ hr - sicce and hydor
11.Output- spraybar
12.Lights- make and model, T5 wattage intensity. Juwel helialux 54W and Interpet Trespec HO LED 40.5 W both on 100%
13.Photoperiod ? 7.5 hrs
14. Please link your Journel if you have one 
15. Drop Checker colour? Pic if possible with white background. Ph probe, ph during photoperiod is 6.65, and 7.2 before CO2 on. 
16. Open top tank or glass covers ? Covered.


----------



## Zeus. (23 Jun 2020)

Update first post


----------



## JoshP12 (17 Oct 2020)

Finally, I did not touch the CO2 for 1 whole tank ... now could I have shifted it up ever so much, yes, but everything is healthy without the fiddling - so the data below is a consistent CO2 usage without changing anything for 1 tank.

*1. CO2 cylinder size Kg: *10lbs = 4.5 Kg
*2.How long does you CO2 last? *30 days
*3.How long is your CO2 period?* 10 hours (part of my next experiments will be to shave hours off and watch)
*4.Size of tank? *
Dimensions: 24 inches x 18 inches x 36 inches = 61 cm x 46 cm x 91 cm (I rounded)
Capacity: 65 gallons = 246 litres
*5. CO2 regulator: *Milwaukee Instruments MA957 (Amazon product) ... dual gauge (but probably single-stage).
*6. Injection method- *Cheap glass diffuser from china
*7.Reactors used- *none
*8. Done a pH profile? *Yes ~ 1.2/1.3 drop. 
*9.CO2 pre lights on time: *3 hours (amidst an experiment ... I had it at 2 hours and then 1.5 hours, but then ramped it back up and never brought it back down)
*10.Filter/power heads output- *API XP-Filstar (Amazon product)
*11.Output- *Spraybar DIY
*12.Lights- *AI Prime Freshwater (100%) (https://www.aquaillumination.com/products/prime-freshwater)
*13.Photoperiod ? *9 Hours (30 minute ramp up, 2 hour ramp down)
*14. Please link your Journal: *https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/65-gallon-tall-planted.59423/ Will eventually update it!
*15. Drop Checker colour? *Dual DC (however, since this photo, one fell off and spilled in the tank ) 4KH on left, 2KH on right. If I drop the water down during water change, they are both yellow.




*16. Open top tank or glass covers ?*  Open top  (ATO used though so constant "top")

Some things to note: I run the diffuser into the intake and some bubbles escape, so my "consumption" has wasted error. When I switch to an in-line one day, then I will update the data!

Josh


----------



## Zeus. (25 Oct 2020)

Updated the first post.

Also added my tank again as running it at a much lower working pressure ATM, I did run out during lockdown and when I managed to get CO2 I turned down the working pressure, did a few pH profiles .



DC has no signs of yellow any more, but must admit the solution has been in there for 3 months


----------



## eminor (18 Sep 2021)

So i should not care about how much bubble per second came out, i need at least 10 BPS for a 51 liters aquarium to make the drop checker green ?

it seems like every bubbles size is not the same in the pictures


----------



## Zeus. (18 Sep 2021)

Bubble size is irrelevant and very individual setup dependant, they are just an indication of the flow rate,so if you have 10bps and you need to increase/decrease the injection rate changing the BPS makes it easy, unless you have very high BPS then I fine BPS is hard.


----------



## Garuf (18 Sep 2021)

I attached my two bubble counter types one after the other and also two of the same type one after another, out of 5, no two produced the same bubbles per minute despite being on paper the same brand and type and injection rate etc. 

The ones that give me the fewest bubbles per minute go on the bigger the tank. 

I just ordered a ph pen so a co2 profile can be done, as is, my test kit just doesn’t cut it. 

@zeus I googled the forum for a guide on producing and interpreting the ph chart but saw nothing a dumbo like me could make heads or tails off - is there one?


----------



## Zeus. (18 Sep 2021)

Garuf said:


> @zeus I googled the forum for a guide on producing and interpreting the ph chart but saw nothing a dumbo like me could make heads or tails off - is there one?



Yes there is one, but not on the forum as it confuses/hinders folk more than helps, so the forum doesn't support the us of it as far as I am aware- well @ceg4048 doesn't support its use and he is the Guru  of CO2 ,Ferts, command sense and plain talk


----------



## Garuf (18 Sep 2021)

I get what you’re saying, but I was curious to do some reading on what had changed while I was away. 
It was co2 on and off, lights on and off with no adjustment, 40par at the substrate was highlight and t5 was the king when I joined this game, with ramping lights and probes and supernova power leds I figured things had moved forward more than me so it was time to catch up.


----------



## Zeus. (19 Sep 2021)

Garuf said:


> I get what you’re saying, but I was curious to do some reading on what had changed while I was away.
> It was co2 on and off, lights on and off with no adjustment, 40par at the substrate was highlight and t5 was the king when I joined this game, with ramping lights and probes and supernova power leds I figured things had moved forward more than me so it was time to catch up.



First post I have read that asked the question of variable light intensity during photo period and CO2 injection to match. You are correct lights was mainly on or off and variable intensity T5 was costly and not many folk used them.

With intensity variable powerful LEDs the plants need for CO2 will vary

On my 500L tank I had four Kessil 160s variable intensity and six T5 tubes constant. Which came on at various times so the CO2 need of the tank varies over the photo period as the kessils ramped up and the T5 came on. The ramping down isn't so much of an issue as far as I am aware as as @ceg4048 has posted after 4-5hours and plants have had their fill the [CO2] isn't so critical.

What I did to combat the varying intensity/need for CO2 is use different CO2 injection rates. Well when I say variable they injection rate was constant, however having fitted a PLC (programmable logic controller) I am able to do many on/off during the Photo period with a bit of software programming, also made easy by @ian_m brilliant 'TankyMyTank' software design to control/adjust all on/off times by just adjusting one time - Its a work of art by Ian 

example
1. CO2 on till lights on - CO2 twin injection on ( one CO2 injection was at a high rate and the other at a lower rate)- 1.0+ph drop in 30 mins
2. Lights on both CO2 injection off for 5min to 10mins, then lower rate came on a cycle of say on 5mins off 1min for 30 mins whilst the Kessil ramped up then as the T5 came on the low rate CO2 injection would be on constant till CO2 off

With a PLC using a bit of software to have multiple on/offs is vary easy, for a normal timer it would be tricky to say the least.

Are variable CO2 injection rates needed - dunno, but if you can 'emulate' variable injection via advanced on/off times why not, as the a stable pH/[CO2] is easier to achieve using them IMO.


----------



## Fiske (19 Sep 2021)

I seem to have forgotten about this thread. I'll update my info when the bottle runs out. Don't hold your breath, it might be at least another month.


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Sep 2021)

Garuf said:


> @zeus I googled the forum for a guide on producing and interpreting the ph chart but saw nothing a dumbo like me could make heads or tails off - is there one?


As Zeus mentions, we really try to discourage folks from using the pH/KH/CO2 chart because it has caused so many problems for hobbyists, mainly due to their lack of understanding of the nuance and function of the data in the chart.
So there is no guide, per se, only some explanation of what the data in the chart actually means and why it cannot be used frivolously.

You may wish to review the information in a couple of my posts=>
Spray Bar and CO2 Diffuser placement confusion
PH/KH/GH/Co2 problems

Also, another post that helps to clarify the behavior of the CO2 in solution:
Excess of K, Na, Ca, Mg... fact or myth?



Zeus. said:


> Are variable CO2 injection rates needed - dunno


No, not really. There is enough variability in the effects of all the variables that contribute to the concentration of the gas in it's aqueous phase, such as degree of plant uptake, amount of dissolved oxygen, rate of evaporation, temperature and barometric pressure etc., etc. As we lack control of any of these variables it's just one more headache trying to figure out an injection rate adjustment curve to compensate for all of these, especially since we cannot even measure the CO2 accurately along with the fact that the CO2 concentration is not homogeneous across the tank.


Cheers,


----------



## Andy Pierce (21 Sep 2021)

*1. CO2 cylinder size Kg: *0.6 kg = 600 g
*2.How long does you CO2 last? *76 days
*3.How long is your CO2 period?* 8 hours
*4.Size of tank? *55 x 38 x 25 cm - 40 L water
*5. CO2 regulator single stage:  *MIG welding single stage regulator, Mott porous metal flow restrictor @ 10 SCCM
*6. Injection method- *AquaRio Twinstar micro ceramic disc diffuser
*7.Reactors used- *none
*8. Done a pH profile? *no
*9.CO2 pre lights on time.  *3 hours
*10.Filter/power heads output- *VorTech MP10wQD, biOrb in-substrate filtration
*11.Output- *submerged powerhead
*12.Lights- *Kessil A80 'Tuna Sun'
*13.Photoperiod ?  *ramped over 7 hours plus 2 hours on minimal setting
*14. Please link your Journel* Fireplace Aquarium - Planted freshwater aquarium blog and resource
*15. Drop Checker colour?*




*16. Open top tank or glass covers ?  *closed tank


----------



## eminor (31 Oct 2021)

22 kg in 45 days damn, that's some massive injection 😅


----------

